

FriendFeed won’t kill Twitter but Twitter might - markbao
http://www.winextra.com/2008/05/24/friendfeed-wont-kill-twitter-but-twitter-might/

======
adduc
I like Twitter because it can be accessed from so many different mediums: IM,
SMS, Web, and probably more. FriendFeed doesn't have this yet, and because of
the lack of a 140 char restriction, probably never will have the extension
Twitter has.

